# What is having DP makes you more narcissistic?



## Vienna (Jun 3, 2011)

Cause with DP you feel like your trapped inside your own world/head.. and can't really get stimulation from the outside world, and this makes you only be able to think about yourself and not other people (since your emotions are numbened) ....cause I read in another post on here saying that 8 out of 30 DP people have narcissistic personality Disorder..but what if we develope it BECAUSE of DP...did any of you guys notice that you've become more self-centered ever since you got DP? cause I sure as hell did...I think about my thoughts and feelings a lot!


----------



## abc1i7849 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking back, it seems like I was more self-centered before I got DP/DR. It seems like, with DP/DR and without my emotions, I am able to see from other's points of view more often and I am able to be more considerate of them(sometimes).


----------



## Vienna (Jun 3, 2011)

abc1i7849 said:


> Looking back, it seems like I was more self-centered before I got DP/DR. It seems like, with DP/DR and without my emotions, I am able to see from other's points of view more often and I am able to be more considerate of them(sometimes).


well...yeah that's actually true, same here about the seeing others point of view part. But also for me, it makes me overanalyze myself to the point where I get a headache...lol


----------



## abc1i7849 (Jun 17, 2011)

Vienna said:


> well...yeah that's actually true, same here about the seeing others point of view part. But also for me, it makes me overanalyze myself to the point where I get a headache...lol


Yeah, I get headaches too, lol. I kind of like that I am able to see from other's points of views more often than I used to be able to, but other than that I don't really like having dp/dr.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Well yeah, there's usually a lot of inward thinking with dp, but it's usually a diminished sense of self and negative thoughts, as opposed to narcissism which seems like an inflated sense of self importance and unrealistically positive thoughts about ourselves.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Having DP from childhood abuse tends to make a person hyper-aware of the negative feelings of others and under-aware of their needs.

Being concerned with protecting oneself (hyper-vigilant?) ends up being a form of self-centeredness.

Getting DP/DR later in life brings a burden to interacting and productivity. It is just harder - takes more time and effort. This isn't so much self-centeredness as, after the effort to function, not so much is left for anyone else.

For those suffering anxiety, it is a 'fight/flight' response - which is about self. Getting stuck in anxiety can get one stuck on self.

Being too self-focused isn't healthy. Whatever our current mental health status, it is important to work at interacting positively with others.

Which mean being aware of and showing concern for the feelings of others.


----------



## Vienna (Jun 3, 2011)

I take my theory back completely! ...


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

I definitely know what you mean about the narcissism. I think that in general people tend to focus on themselves more than other, but with DP you tend to focus on yourself even more, especially since the lack of empathy makes it hard to associate with someone else's feelings and point of view. For some reason I just assume that everyone I talk to is DP's just like me. I can't imagine how others must look at me.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

When I got DP for the first time, I was completely sure there is nothing on earth which is worse, more deliberating or threatening. I was absolutely convinced all other problems in the world are just unimportant and so I just thought about how to get rid of the problem.

Now, a year later, I got used to it. No, it is NOT nice







but I start to feel better and better and try to take a different perspective towards it. Yes, it is hell, but there are worse things in the world. So I try to make the best of it and I think I am fairly successful







. Since this point, I start to see other people's problems as well again and guess what? That is nice







.

I am far from being as empathetic as before, but maybe this is not that bad? Before DP, I could feel other people's negative vibes a kilometre ahead and this pulled me down within seconds. Being narcissistic is not a healthy way to live, but being to empathetic isn't either


----------

